# Ryzen 3700X Temperatur OK?



## Xerg (21. April 2020)

Hallo, 

ich wollte fragen ob die die Temperaturen oke sind.

der Ryzen 3700x wird von einer Corsair H115i RGB PRO XT gekühlt. 
der CPU läuft Stock

Raumtemperatur: ca 22 °C
Idle 32 °C
Max Temp unter Prime custom Min FFT 8 max FFT 8, FFT s in-place 71 °C


----------



## claster17 (21. April 2020)

Ganz normale Temperaturen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2020)

Kurzform: Normal.
Langform:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...lkis-blog-35-vorsicht-heisse-oberflaeche.html
und
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...s-blog-47-vorsicht-heisse-oberflaeche-ii.html


----------



## Xerg (21. April 2020)

Dachte mit einer Aio wären evtl besser Temp´s drinnen zwischen 60 und 65 °C


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2020)

Keine Chance. Die Temperaturentwicklung von 7nm-CPUs ist extrem punktuell - kein übliches Kühlsystem kann sowas so schnell abführen dass der Punkt der CPU nicht warm wird (und wie du aus meinem Blog weißt bekommst du auch dann 70°C angezeigt wenn 95% der CPU-Fläche 30°C warm sind und nur ein sehr kleiner Bereich 70°C hat).
Das ist aber nicht tragisch - wichtig ist nur, dass die CPU nicht an die 95°C kommt - und das sollte jede AiO bei einem 3700X ganz locker schaffen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (21. April 2020)

Es gibt von der8auer ein umrüst Kit für Ryzen damit man den Kühler über dem Hotspot der Ryzen Cpu hat.



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhatsUpJonny (23. April 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Es gibt von der8auer ein umrüst Kit für Ryzen damit man den Kühler über dem Hotspot der Ryzen Cpu hat.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Das habe ich auch in einem seiner letzten Youtube Videos gesehen. Muss ich mir unbedingt besorgen und testen.

@Xerg: Die Temperaturen sind wirklich in Ordnung. Damit solltest du keinerlei Probleme haben. Weshalb möchtest du auf 60-65 runter?


----------



## soulstyle (23. April 2020)

Alles in Ordnung.
Du kannst halt mit besseren Kühlsystemen die entstehende Kern (Halbleitertemperatur) schneller abführen damit es nicht zum Hitzestau kommt.
Auch mit Trockeneis wird die im Halbleiter entstehende Hitze entstehen aber halt blitzschnell runter gekühlt /abgeführt.
Im Prinzip die Betriebstemperatur des Halbleiterkristals des Transistors /Transistoren).
Maximale Sperrschichttemperatur t j
Haben wir in der Ausbildung in Mikrocontrolertechnik gelernt.
Themenfeld hast Du im Link, weiter führende Literatur kannst Du ja dann suchen.
Temperaturverhalten von Halbleitern
Oder Ptot Transistoren


----------



## IICARUS (24. April 2020)

Deine 71°C dann noch mit Prime95 sind sogar sehr gut, manch einer würde davon Träumen solche gute Temperaturen zu haben. Ganz davon abgesehen kommt es ganz darauf an ob du Programme nutzt was den Prozessor genau so stark wie Prime95 auslastet. Denn ansonsten wirst du deine 65°C bestimmt erreichen, vor allem dann wenn deine Grafikkarte limitiert und der Prozessor keine volle Leistung erbringen muss.

Prozessoren sind im allgemeinem schwer zu kühlen und selbst mit einer Wasserkühlung wird es hier keine Wunder geben, erst recht nicht mit einer AIO. Als ich mit meinem 6700K von Luft auf custom Wakü umgestiegen bin habe ich ein Unterschied von etwa 10°C gehabt.


----------



## RaptorTP (24. April 2020)

Finde das KIT von der 8auer jetzt nicht sooo pralle.
Also klar ist es cool zu "versuchen" möglichst direkt die AiO draufzupacken wenn eben der HotSpot nicht in der Mitte liegt.

Aber wie er selbst schon sagt: Da darf man keine große Sprünge erwarten !

Mehr was für Enthusiasten

Ich würde da lieber an die Wurzel gehen, statt an die Auswirkung.

Lasse meine CPU mit fixed Takt & Voltage fahren.

Dadurch viel weniger Spikes beim Gaming, kein Aufheulen der Lüfter mehr und eine kühlere CPU.
Achja - und kein schwankendes Ergebnis im Cinebench R20 zum Beispiel     stets knapp über 5000 cb

Teste demnächst meine aller aller erste AiO - werde das hier als Lesertest veröffentlichen


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. April 2020)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> Lasse meine CPU mit fixed Takt & Voltage fahren.
> 
> Dadurch viel weniger Spikes beim Gaming, kein Aufheulen der Lüfter mehr und eine kühlere CPU.
> Achja - und kein schwankendes Ergebnis im Cinebench R20 zum Beispiel     stets knapp über 5000 cb



Und höheren Stromverbrauch, höheren Verschleiß, geringere Performance in allen Anwendungen die nicht alle vorhandenen Threads voll auslasten (also reale Welt, nicht Cinebench), geringerer Maximalboost und so weiter.

Die mit am weit fortgeschrittenste technik die Ryzen3000 bietet - eine Millisekundengenaue Anpassung des Boosts an zig Parameter um immer maximale Leistung für den gerade anliegenden Workloadfall zu bieten schaltest du also ab weil du nicht die Lüfter so einstellen kannst/willst dass die unter 75°C einfach nicht aufdrehen? Oder weil dich irgendwelche "Temperaturspikes" stören (dann bitte den zweiten Link in Post Nummer 3 anklicken)?
Ok...


----------



## soulstyle (24. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> (dann bitte den zweiten Link in Post Nummer 3 anklicken)?
> Ok...



Genialer Text, bin am lesen leicht verdauliche Fragen folgen.


JAAAA genau Zitat Incredible ALK vom Blog:
"etwa weil er meinem Faulenzer-Link in einem Thread gefolgt ist" 

Also sollte ich eigentlich alles an Modifikationen wie CPU Undervolten, und die 4,1GHZ fixen Takt rückgängig machen?
Das einzig sinnvolle ist ja eigentlich nur die Lüfterkurve anpassen, thats it oder.


Echt super Blog und auch spannend zu lesen.
Hast Dir viel Mühe gegeben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. April 2020)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Also sollte ich eigentlich alles an Modifikationen wie CPU Undervolten, und die 4,1GHZ fixen Takt rückgängig machen?
> Das einzig sinnvolle ist ja eigentlich nur die Lüfterkurve anpassen, thats it oder.


Ich kann nicht beurteilen was du am besten tun solltest, die Chance ist aber ziemlich hoch, dass du zu den 99% der User gehörst bei denen die Standardeinstellungen besser sind als alles was manuell möglich ist.
Tipp: Wenn du stromsparend/kühler unterwegs sein willst was ich man aus deinem undervoltig schließe dann lass das doch auch die Automatik machen. Begrenze einfach das Powerlimit niedriger als ab Werk (am einfachsten per ECO-Mode oder durch manuelle eingabe der maximal erlaubten Leistungsaufnahme). Die Automatik wird dir mehr leistung bei weniger Verbrauch generieren verglichen mit deinem undervolting. Dazu gabs auch vor längerem mal ne Auswertung, siehe hier:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mati...g-statt-Undervolting-1295054/galerie/3057923/


----------



## soulstyle (24. April 2020)

Verstanden, dann werde ich alles auf Default einstellen und nur die Lüfterkurve anpassen. THX

Edit. XMP habe ich mal mitgenommen /aktiviert.


----------



## xite (30. April 2020)

Brauchst kein Kit kaufen, eine aio langt vollkommen. 
ich habe meinen 3700x auf 4,425allcore bei 1.375V und der wird nicht mehr als 50grad unter vollast warm. Die Kerne liegen meisten ca nochmal 5-7°C höher. Laut Strommesszange hat er dann eine Leistungsaufnahme von ca 140W
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 3700X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. TUF GAMING X570-PLUS


----------



## razzor1984 (30. April 2020)

Selbst mit einem Aquacomputer Next und autoboost bin ich zw 50 und 65 grad liegt aber auch daran, dass das uefi 1,5v auf manchen Kernen draufknallt........



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In dem obigen Screenshot ist die Cpu nicht mal richtig "gefordert" zwei Vms im hintergrund und ein Youtube video wird abgespielt.
Werden alle Kerne ausgelastet zb Gaming dann ist die Cpu unter 60grad, wie schon beschrieben der Boost ist sehr speziell


----------

